# Brand Name Implements



## Chadd77 (Sep 6, 2021)

After a lot of research, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Kioti DK4710se. I recently purchased a 25 acre property and my wife and I are currently building a home. I have 16 tillable acres and 9 wooded acres. The 16 acres I have leased out to a farmer who is farming hay. I'm not sure if someday I'll want to take care of the hay myself or not. But I know right away I'll need a bucket, brush cutter, snowblower, and a blade. I know I'll get a Kioti bucket and was questioning if you guys also get all your other implements from your tractor manufacturer or do you prefer another brand where you can save a little money but get decent quality? Greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Chadd77 said:


> After a lot of research, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Kioti DK4710se. I recently purchased a 25 acre property and my wife and I are currently building a home. I have 16 tillable acres and 9 wooded acres. The 16 acres I have leased out to a farmer who is farming hay. I'm not sure if someday I'll want to take care of the hay myself or not. But I know right away I'll need a bucket, brush cutter, snowblower, and a blade. I know I'll get a Kioti bucket and was questioning if you guys also get all your other implements from your tractor manufacturer or do you prefer another brand where you can save a little money but get decent quality? Greatly appreciate the help!


It's smart to get the tractor and loader (FEL) from the manufacture. This way, you know it's a perfect fit up. 

As for the 3PT implements, there are several brands to choose from. 

Be safe and be smart. Keep the ROPS with the machine. Plus if you should ever sell it, it helps with the resell value. Additionally, the ROPS offers the ability for a canopy sunshade, mounted drink holder and places to mount additional lights. 

Should you look at hay baling, your machine has plenty of power to do so. Mainly machine around 27Hp and up with enough weight can manage this feat. The golden rule is, if your machine is spec'ed better than a Ford 8N, it should do just fine. 

As for snowblowers, sounds like you are in a snowy winter area for that, look at both direct 1-stage vs. 2-staged machines. It depends on your elevation, how heavy the snow gets wet to move and the ability of the tractor to handle it all. Plus, snowblowers are not cheap by any means. My neighbor instead got an ATV with a blade, works better than a tractor and snow blower. He does have his Ford 1700 with FEL, he does move snow with that too. 

Trees. Wooded areas are a chore to clear and stumps are a PITA to deal with. A good stump grinder runs $2,500 to $4K. And the lower prices ones don't hold up till a repair is needed. I've used my machine for logging and hired a small crew to clear out 3,000 pines as this place was to be a Christmas tree farm that over grew to a fire potential. It's all cleared now. I can pull plenty of the logs and debris out and place into a mega burn pile. Others, cut up for fire wood or stack and sell to the folks going to a nearby camp ground for open pit fires with the aged pine. Pine is not good for stoves or fireplaces. 

Do you want to garden? Has the land been untouched from chemicals for over 8 years? Organic farming pulls in the best cash crops around. Most homesteaders find the right crops and make enough money for the work and the taxes on the property. Takes little work too with a - - - tractor + tiller + hiller. Have you seen organic prices of potatoes in the stores lately? One of the best bumper potato crops is the kennebec potato variety. 

Additionally, organic apples and peaches are huge winners too. However, soil conditions and rainfall per season needs a balance and investigation for your local area. 

Otherwise, on my next road, there is a goat farm for goat meat. It's a huge operation, all organic and on the 55 acres, they raise 250 goats. A goat goes for $150. Latin Americans love their goat meat, so do the Greeks in the area. 

Land is very valuable once you put the land to work to make money.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

One question is if your financing or paying cash for the tractor and what rate your getting. I ask (not for an answer on forum as it’s not our business), but you may get some incentive for buying from dealer on the finance end. Everything around here is short supply so used implement and tractor prices are UP. I would search used and see what the numbers are before you finalize the deal with tractor. You may find the used is just as expensive as you get new at dealer. 

Others on here will know better, but I’ve heard of some getting a ssqa quick hitch attachment for the FEL and use a blade on the front for snow. May be good as long as you don’t use it for angering in to dirt as FEL isn’t set up for that kind of load. Just suggestion but as said, I’m going by what others have said so verify.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Chadd77 said:


> After a lot of research, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Kioti DK4710se. I recently purchased a 25 acre property and my wife and I are currently building a home. I have 16 tillable acres and 9 wooded acres. The 16 acres I have leased out to a farmer who is farming hay. I'm not sure if someday I'll want to take care of the hay myself or not. But I know right away I'll need a bucket, brush cutter, snowblower, and a blade. I know I'll get a Kioti bucket and was questioning if you guys also get all your other implements from your tractor manufacturer or do you prefer another brand where you can save a little money but get decent quality? Greatly appreciate the help!



I have for my small tractor a new Kioti CS3510 with the Kioti KL4030 FEL..... All my other implements are non Kioti brand. I go with Woods for bush hogs but County Line brand are not too bad for the price. Tarter or Land pride makes decent for the money blades and yard boxes and Tarter has a nice 6 foot snow pusher blade that attaches to your FEL....

I would say that starting out, go with Tractor supply of Rural King house brand for blade, brush cutter and yard box and see how they work for you.... Might work just fine and a lot cheaper then the higher end brands.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

As with anything today, you get what you pay for. Go cheap and you get cheaply made.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> As with anything today, you get what you pay for. Go cheap and you get cheaply made.


I got a great deal on a back blade and a box blade years ago...... Now I use the frame for the back blade for skidding logs as the frame looks like it's made out of tin, and the back blade frame work is bent outta shape! Like Sidcarflip says, spend a little extra and get something that will last.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

unsquidly said:


> I would say that starting out, go with Tractor supply of Rural King house brand for blade, brush cutter and yard box and see how they work for you.... Might work just fine and a lot cheaper then the higher end brands.....


You need to a little careful here IMO.
Years ago I got a standard duty King Kutter rear blade from TSC and it was junk.
I replaced it with the more expensive King Kutter professional series rear blade and it has been pretty good (the pro series and heavy duty series King Kutter rear blades are fine)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I agree. The TSC stuff is mostly light duty and it shows. Like I always say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> You need to a little careful here IMO.
> Years ago I got a standard duty King Kutter rear blade from TSC and it was junk.
> I replaced it with the more expensive King Kutter professional series rear blade and it has been pretty good (the pro series and heavy duty series King Kutter rear blades are fine)



Yep, I probably should have clarified that a little more...I had forgotten that TSC and Rural King still sold the non pro series of them...The main point I was trying to get across is when you first start out, unless you are going to make a living with the tools there is no need to spend a ton of money until you really know what you want and need... My though is go a little cheaper and see how much you really use each tool before you spend a ton on something...


----------

